# How to get rid of armodillas????



## lswoody (Aug 10, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago as I'm going down the driveway to go to work, I see one of these rascals. This week I find several holes near the edge of the house and several others out in the middle of the yard. How can I get rid of these thangs????? Thanks, Scott Woody


----------



## pajam (Aug 10, 2010)

put up small fence leading to a small catching cage they will follow the fence and walk right into the cage.Place the fence near the area where the holes are.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 10, 2010)

Two choices from a voice of experiencing them first hand in Texas. Either kill off their food source (mainly grubs) or kill them outright with a rifle.

Depending on your neighbors, option two may or may not be a viable option.

Here's a link about them and some "other" methods of control.

https://www.bugspray.com/catalog/products/page438.html


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a lot of land, no neighbors, a .22 Mossberg with a 1" Scope and a Grandson who's doing a good job of learning to shoot Armadillos.
We've dumped three over the hill this week.

Killing the Grubs is questionable. They Eat worms etc too. If you don't have much of a yard, a low wooden fence is just a whole lot easier.

That long board leading to a trap is the funniest thing. They seem to think its a building and will go along it to turn out into the yard. It works.
You gotta have some good wire for that trap though. Them buggers got some claws on em'.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah try not to get into handling distance of them. They have a good jump ability as far as straight up and they can claw. They don't have peripheral vision a good shot gun can handle them to. My old lady's mother traps them with cat food too, however she has also caught a few Tom cats that were less then pleased lol.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Aug 11, 2010)

There can be only one solution.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Shoot them straight up or bait a Havaheart trap with eggs and shoot them when you catch them.


----------



## Nevillizer (Aug 11, 2010)

Trapping is a good option, but there are other options. Very quite options.


----------



## Deadmeat (Aug 11, 2010)

Armadillos (a.k.a. possum on the half-shell) are dumb as a box of rocks. Give 'em a path that enters a trap and they'll fall for it every time.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Aug 11, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> or bait a Havaheart trap with eggs and shoot them when you catch them



Oh the Irony.... Come on FishinsMyLife, do you Havaheart? :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2010)

:lol: I know, I know. I cracked up when I typed that.

It's another option if you can't have a gun in your hand at all times.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Aug 13, 2010)

From experience I can tell you if you leave a standard Army camouflage net set up they will knock it down and become tangled in it. Thats the point where this method becomes more difficult and dangerous, getting a live Armadillo out of a camouflage net should not be attempted.

As far as effective means of getting rid of them, I have no idea. This is just the only experience I've ever had with an Armadillo. It did break up the monotony of living in the field for an hour or so though.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

C.U. Fishin said:


> From experience I can tell you if you leave a standard Army camouflage net set up they will knock it down and become tangled in it. Thats the point where this method becomes more difficult and dangerous, getting a live Armadillo out of a camouflage net should not be attempted.
> 
> As far as effective means of getting rid of them, I have no idea. This is just the only experience I've ever had with an Armadillo. It did break up the monotony of living in the field for an hour or so though.


Once you have one in the net, simply toss the net in the nearest body of water deep enough to submerge the net and it's contents. 5 minutes and the critter will roll right out. :wink:


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 13, 2010)

Also any type of small arms fire usually renders them useless...you can use small smoke bombs to get them out of their burrows too.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 21, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Also any type of small arms fire usually renders them useless...you can use small smoke bombs to get them out of their burrows too.




Large caliber gunfire renders them really useless. :shock:


----------

